# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Mbretëritë e Rilindjes !

## Edmond.S

Pershendetje anetar te nderuar,
Sic dime,kohe me pare eshte hapur nje loje online,shqip,e kohes se Skenderbeut.Loja eshte nje nga me te mirat qe kam luajtur ndonjehere dhe,sinqerisht ju ftoj qe te na bashkoheni.

Ju lutem,anetaresimi juaj aty eshte nje gje shume me vlere dhe shume e nevojshme per lulezimin e principates sone.Ta kthejme edhe nje here se paku ne boten virtuale kohen e lavdishme te Skenderbeut.

Ne fillim,ndoshta nuk do te jeni fort te pasionuar ne ate loje,por ju siguroj se pas 2-3 ditesh qdo gje do te jete mbreslenese.Do te ju terhek,sace nuk do te lini dite pa u futur.Shpresoj qe kjo do te ndodhe edhe juve,me anetaresimin aty.

p.s.e di se ekziston nje teme e tille ne forum dhe,me falni per kete,por na duhet qe ta bejme publicitetin sa me te madh te lojes.



```
http://www.mbreteriterilindjes.com/
```

anglisht:


```
http://www.renaissancekingdoms.com/
```

Regjistrohuni tek linku i pare.Nese e beni tek linku i dyte ne versionin anglisht,se pari zgjedhne flamurin e shtetit shqiptar ne krye te faqes,e pastaj vazhdojeni regjistrimin.

Respekte per te gjithe ju!

----------


## Edmond.S

Banoret e Lezhë [Principata e Kastriotit], 2009-5-22 at 9h07

- Mayor: 3ltiran
- Mentor: Bardhi_i_madh
- Priest:

=> Present residents

- Total: 272
- Level 4: 0
- Level 3: 3
- Level 2: 15
- Level 1: 86
- Vagrant: 0
- Level 0: 168

=> Foreigners

- Total: 0


=> Other statistics (Present residents)

- Born: 10
- Dead: 74
- Retreat: 75
- Eradicated: 6

Profesionet:

- Baker: 4
- Miller: 4
- Butcher: 3
- Blacksmith: 4
- Carpenter: 1
- Weaver: 2
- Olive press: 0

Fushat:

- Wheat: 61
- Corn: 24
- Vegetables: 35
- Cows: 4
- Pigs: 1
- Sheep: 4
- Goats: 0
- Olive: 0
- Vineyard: 0
- Barley: 0

----------


## Edmond.S

Do te doja te dija nese ndonjeri nga FSH eshte ne kete loje.eshte nje e tille e mire dhe,meriton te provohet !

----------


## Gjinokastra

Loja është shumë e thjeshtë ! Ka disa kushte bazë si jeta e vërtetë , pra duhet të ushqeheni të punoni etj. Natyralisht nuk do lodheni me forcat tuaja kur të punoni apo nuk do paguani lekë të vërteta kur të ushqeheni !

Fillimi i lojës :

> mbreteriterilindjes.com

> regjistrohu

> nickname

> mashkull ose femër , gjinia mundet të ndryshohet gjatë lojës . Por kjo do ju kushtojë një shumë parash virtuale ! Ndërsa nickname nuk e ndrushoni dot .

> Mos vini referenca edhe nëse keni miq aty , se rrezikoni të dëmtoni ata .

> Kujdes kur të regjistroheni , duhet t'a bëni nga serveri me gjuhën shqipe se për ndryshe nuk luani dot në Arbëri .

> Jepni @mail tuaj edhe bëni verifikimin ashtu siç bëtë kur u regjistuat në këtë forum .

> Menjëherë futuni në lojë edhe pastaj shihni opsionet e lojës .

> Në invetarin tuaj keni 2 bukë edhe 50 lekë .

> Që të mbijetoni ju duhet të ushqeheni .

> Nga niveli 0 deri në nivelin 2 duhet të ushqeheni me 2 pikë urie .

> Nga niveli 3 deri në nivelin 5 me nga 3 pikë urie në ditë .

> Ushqimet janë këto : 

-buka : 2 pikë urie(HP-health points)
-misër : 1 pikë urie
-mish : 2 pikë urie
-zarzavate : 1 pikë urie
-qumësht : 1 pikë urie 
-peshk : 1 pikë urie
etj. Por këto janë produktet që gjenden kryesisht në Lezhë , qytetin tonë të vetëm(që është edhe kryeqytet) .

> Kur të jeni nivel 0 ushqehuni vetëm me 1 bukë në ditë ose 2 thasë misër . Produktet e tjera nuk ju duhen si nivel 0 , vetëm do ju vononin kohën për të kaluar në nivel 1 .

> Ushqimet kanë edhe funksione të tjera . Disa ushqime ju shtojnë aftësitë , pra :
1 peshk ka 2 pikë inteligjencë .
1 mish ka 2 pikë forcë .
1 zarzavat ka 1 pikë karizëm .
1 qumësht ka 1 pikë inteligjencë etj.

> Si nivel 0 nuk ju duhet t'i shtoni aftësitë(karakteristikat) tuaja .

> Për të kaluar në nivel 1 ju duhet vetëm të mblidhni 90 lekë edhe 5 pikë reputacioni , pra 3 pikë besimi nga lojtarët edhe 2 pikë fetare(nga puna në kishë) .

> Udhëzues i lehtë për të kaluar në nivel 1 :

-Ditën e parë ushqehuni me 1 nga bukët që keni në inventar .
-Pastaj klikoni tek opsioni "kishë" edhe punoni aty .
-Ditën e dytë përsëritni të njëjtën gjë , pra ushqehuni edhe me bukën e dytë që ju ka mbetur në inventar edhe punoni sërisht në kishë .
-Ditën e tretë shikoni tek opsioni "treg" edhe kërkoni për bukë ose misë me çmim të lirë . Llogarisni se ju duhet të ushqeheni me 2 pikë urie(HP) në ditë pra do blini ose 1 bukë ose 2 misër . Bëni llogaritjet kush ju kushton më pak . Gjithashtu keni mundësi të blini edhe në tavernë(bujtinë) . Klikoni tek emri i tavernës edhe klikoni tek "menu" , kur t'ju shfaqet menuja shikoni a janë më lirë se në treg edhe llogarisni se ku ju bien më lirë ! 

> Kur blini diçka në treg ju duhen pak minuta t'ju vi në inventar .

> Nga tavernat vetëm pak sekonda .

> Kur blini diçka në treg nuk do të thotë se jeni ushqyer me të , por vetëm se e keni në invetar . Pra ju duhet edhe të shkoni edhe në invetar edhe të klikoni "përdor" .

>Kurse tek tavernat ushqeheni automatikisht .

>Pra do ju duhet çdo ditë(reale) të kërkoni në qytet për ushqim të lirë edhe të ushqeheni çdo ditë .

> Natyralisht përveç ushqimit duhet edhe të punoni çdo ditë . Vendet ku mund të punohet :

-Kisha , të paguan 5 lekë edhe të jep 1 pikë besimi nga kisha .
-Miniera të paguan 8,5 lekë ditën tjetër edhe 8,5 lekë të dielën në mëngjes . Miniera është tek opsioni > Jashte qytetit > punon > minierë > punon në minierë .
-Edhe mund të punoni në privat tek qytetarët e tjerë , pra > bashkia > oferta pune , kini kujdes se disa oferta pune kanë nevojë të keni aftësitë(karakteristikat e larta , shembull forcën 19 etj.
-Në rast se vendi ka mobilizuar ushtrinë mund të punoni në ushtri .

> Ushqimi si nivel 0 nuk do ju kushtoj as sa gjysma e asaj që do merrni nga rrogat . Prandaj do kaloni në nivel 1 për më pak se 1 javë .

> Kur të jeni nivel 1 mund të keni tokën tuaj edhe domethënë të nxirrni edhe më shumë përfitime . Pra të mblidhni lekët për të blerë rroba të bukura , shpatë , mburojë etj.

> Aplikimi për nivel 1 bëhet kur të keni minimum 90 lekë edhe 5 pikë reputacioni , 3 nga lojtarët edhe 2 nga kisha . Kur ti keni shkoni tek > keshtjella > tako sekretaren e pare > edhe zgjidhni tokën që dëshironi .

> Ka 6 lloje tokash :

-Me zarzavate .
-Me grurë .
-Me misër .
-Me lopë .
-Me dele .
-Me derra .

> Para se të zgjidhni tokën që dëshironi duhet patejtër të lexoni udhëzuesit tek > forum > forumi i parë > principata e kastriotit > udhezues > aty do gjeni udhëzues edhe për nivel 4 e jo më për nivelet 0 që janë më të thjeshtat .

> Mbasi t'i keni lexuar të gjithë udhëzuesit , mendoni se kush tokë përshtatet për ju .

> Disa udhëzime të vogla :

-Toka me perime(zarzavate) ka nevojë të korret 1 herë në 5 ditë .
-Tokat me misër edhe me grurë kanë nevojë të kesh edhe thasë si toka që po kultivon se shërben si farë . Tokat mund t'i punoni vetë ose të punësoni dikë me aftësi më të larta që toka të jap më shumë prodhim .
-Tokat me kafshë janë më fitim-prurëse por kanë edhe vështirësi të mëdha . Pra ju duhet të blini kafshët edhe t'i ushqeni ato , gjithashtu shtohet rreziku që kafshët t'ju ngordhin . Që kafshët të jenë të shëndetshëm ju duhet të dëgjon meshën në kishë(hënave edhe mërkurave sipas orarit) ose të pini birra në taverna . 

> Kujdes me birrat se po pitë shumë mund të deheni edhe nuk punoni dot as atë ditë nëse nuk ishit futur në punë më parë as ditën tjetër . Edhe as nuk ushqeheni dot .

> Për të muarrë pikët e besimit nga kisha ju a shpjegova , ju nevojiten vetëm të punoni atje . Kurse për të muarrë pikët e besimit nga lojtarët duhet të futeni në taverna(bujtina) kur ka lojtarë të krijoni shoqëri edhe t'i kërkoni pikë besimi .

> Çdo kush mund të jap 2 pikë besimi në javë prandaj mos harroni t'ja jepni ndo kujt se paastaj ju ikin kot kur mund të ndihmonit ndonjë .

> GJITHESESI BAZA NGELET TUTORI I LOJES(Lent_baci) EDHE UDHEZUESIT QE DO GJENI NE FORUMIN QE JU TREGOVA ME LART . LEXOJINI !

> Udhëzuesit do ju duhen sa jeni të ri në lojë se pastaj do mësoni me thjeshtësi marramendase !

> ARBERIA KA NEVOJE PER JU . TANI QE RREZIKU I PUSHTIMIT VENECIAN ESHTE ME AFER SE KURRE ! N'A DUHET TE HAPIN QYTETIN E DYTE , KRUJEN !

----------


## Edmond.S

Faleminderit Gjino per kete shpjegim.Eshte e vertet se loja eshte shume e mire,dhe tash me shume se kurre kemi nevoj per njerez te rinj,qe te hapim qytetin e dyte,Krujen !

Ju lutem te gjitheve qe e pelqeni lojen online,futuni ketu ngase vertet ia vlen(sinqerisht) !!!


p.s.per cdo gje te pakuptueshme,ketu mund te na kontaktoni mua apo Gjinokastren.

----------


## Lent

Loja dita e dites po behet edhe me interesante. Lus te gjithe RPG Gamers te provojn dijen e tyre per politik , ekonomi , histori , ballafaqime DEBATESH , zgjidhje te problemeve , luftera , strategji etj etj.  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ibish_sakica

Pershendetje te gjitheve! 

Ne qofte se ju pelqen historia dhe keni deshire ta jetoni ate kjo eshte e mundur ne Ranaissance Kingdoms, ku jane pothuajse te gjitha vendet e Evropes mesjetare & midis tyre dhe Mbreteria e Arberit 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Vraponi trima koha nuk pret se Turqit,Venediku,Serbet po vijne dhe Arberia me Skenderbeun ne krye ka nevoj per ju. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Per tu fut ne kete loje klikoni tek linku: http://www.mbreteriterilindjes.com 

E cila eshte ne gjuhen shqipe dhe ju mundeson qe personazhi juaj te lind ne Mbreterine e Arberit.

----------


## atger1

cuna loja qenka verte e bukur por pakes e veshtire dhe desha te pyes am fiton para me kalimin e niveleve p.sh niveli 0 ne niveli 1

----------


## atger1

djema me falni qe po ju bezdis po a dini gje se kush eshte krijusi i ksaj loje mos  jeni ju  dhe dicka tjeter po ne ne lufte jemi?cfare mundesish  kam  une ne kete loje p.sh mund te behem mbret komandant ushtrie?cfar tjeter po te mos e keni bezdi  pergjigjuni pyetjeve te mia

----------


## Gjinokastra

> cuna loja qenka verte e bukur por pakes e veshtire dhe desha te pyes am fiton para me kalimin e niveleve p.sh niveli 0 ne niveli 1


Humb lek , nuk fiton ! Por ke 1 toke edhe duke e punuar ate fiton edhe me shume lek se sa ata qe nuk kan tok !




> djema me falni qe po ju bezdis po a dini gje se kush eshte krijusi i ksaj loje mos  jeni ju  dhe dicka tjeter po ne ne lufte jemi?cfare mundesish  kam  une ne kete loje p.sh mund te behem mbret komandant ushtrie?cfar tjeter po te mos e keni bezdi  pergjigjuni pyetjeve te mia


Loja eshte franceze , duhet te merresh me politik(ose me dhune ushtarake) qe te behesh dikush !

Sic e kam shpjaguar nuk esht loje fantasy , por shqiperia e vertete ! Aty perfaqesohet nderi i kombit !

----------


## atger1

po token tende  ku mund ta gjesh

----------


## atger1

dje ma po ne me ke jemi ne lufte dhe  mund te behem une komandant ushtrie dhe ne cilin nivel?mund te me ndihmonju lutem

----------


## Edmond.S

http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...rch_type=&aq=f

Bro,shiko pak ca video aty.Ti mund te kesh grupin tend ushtarak,kurse token mund ta shohesh aty tek SHTEPIA IME!

----------


## atger1

faleminderit djema dhe se bashku mund ta marrim krujen

----------


## atger1

djema  po mos e patet bezdi mund te me thoni se ne cilin nivel mund te behem komandant ushtrie ju lutem

----------


## Edmond.S

> djema  po mos e patet bezdi mund te me thoni se ne cilin nivel mund te behem komandant ushtrie ju lutem


O vellacko,ti mund te ndjekesh rrugen e ushtrise kur te del ne level 3.Perndryshe ti mund te krijosh grupin tend edhe tani!

----------


## Gjinokastra

Atger futu ne taverne(bujtine) ose lexo forumin se eshte aq e lehte sa nuk e imagjinon dot !

----------


## atger1

cua faleminerit per keshillat  po po u ushqeve me mishqendron ne forme apo jo?po ju kush  jeni ne loje si e keni emrin?

----------


## Edmond.S

> cua faleminerit per keshillat  po po u ushqeve me mishqendron ne forme apo jo?po ju kush  jeni ne loje si e keni emrin?


Bro,kur te ben lek te mjaftueshem,fillon me ngritjen e statistikave.Vetem se nuk duhet harruar qe kur fillon plotesimi i statistikave,duhet ngrene cdo dite!

Emri im aty eshte Lord.edmond !

----------


## ardyyy

Edmond Une Jam Tafaa

----------

